# Hapimag now has four resorts in South Africa



## Carolinian (Jul 17, 2011)

It is a sign that South Africa is a popular destination among European timesharers that the world's oldest timeshare developer, Hapimag, now has 4 resorts in South Africa,  The last time I looked at their resort list, it was only 2.  

Hapimag, based in Switzerland, caters largely to German speaking timesharers, and 51 of its 57 resorts are in Europe.  It currenly has 2 US resorts, down from a height of 3.


----------



## Margariet (Jul 18, 2011)

*Only supplementary resorts?*

You might have different informstion but on the Hapimag website it says that there are 7 supplementary resorts in SA, no own Hapimag resorts. These are timeshare resorts which you can book via other companies as well. In the US there is only 1 Hapimag resort in Orlando, the other one in Cedars is also supplementary. It was great when Hapimag still had the NY Manhattan units.


----------

